#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Sri Lanka Unveiled It's First Electronic Supercar Vega EVX!

## Bhavya

Sri Lanka unveiled it's first electronic supercar Vega EVX at the Geneva International Motor Show 2020. Here is the glimpse of Vega's prototype. 
*Guys, let's share your view about Vega EVX

*

----------

